# PCI Port Extenders



## SteampunkFiend

I'm having trouble in locating any PCI ports on my motherboard of my HP Pavilion. I was wondering if there is a way to plug in a PCI port extender into a DDR DIMM slot. If not, is there another way to add a PCI port extender to a motherboard.

A reply with some form of solution in a rapid time frame would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> A reply with some form of solution in a rapid time frame would be greatly appreciated.



LOL... seriously


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Laquer Head said:


> LOL... seriously


Yeah. Seriously.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Yeah. Seriously.



I'm going as rapidly as I can bruh!


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Laquer Head said:


> I'm going as rapidly as I can bruh!


Jeez, calm down. I expected a reply in like a few months. I wasn't sure how quickly people posted on these forums.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Jeez, calm down. I expected a reply *in like a few months*. I wasn't sure how quickly people posted on these forums.



Oh shit, why didn't you say so..


----------



## SteampunkFiend

I'm a douche occasionally. I quite enjoyed the frantic tone that was conveyed through the past few messages.


----------



## Laquer Head

I like this dude...LOL


----------



## beers

SteampunkFiend said:


> a PCI port extender into a DDR DIMM slot


Umm, no.  Completely different standards and protocols.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

beers said:


> Umm, no.  Completely different standards and protocols.



So I haven't found any PCI ports, meaning I need a new mother board. Unless there are unconventional methods of adding PCI ports. Do you have any recommendations?



Laquer Head said:


> I like this dude...LOL



Thanks? I guess?


----------



## beers

SteampunkFiend said:


> Do you have any recommendations?


Realistically it'd be a new board.  What CPU and current board do you have?


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Not sure. I was more focused on the PCI ports. Give me a minute to check.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

I can't seem to find an obvious housin for the CPU. I apologize if this make stuff harder. I am new to this stuff.


----------



## johnb35

What exact model of Hp do you have?  The old pci ports are going away with newer systems.  Going with pci express ports now and you won't be able to use older pci cards in the new ports.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

It's an HP Pavilion. An exact model number is unknown to me.


----------



## beers

SteampunkFiend said:


> It's an HP Pavilion. An exact model number is unknown to me.


http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/bph07555


----------



## SteampunkFiend

The model no. is 500-C60.


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, thats a very basic motherboard.  Nothing you can do.  What piece of hardware are you trying to add?

Here is the motherboard.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Ideally I would like to add a graphics card and sound card along with a capture card. I already guessed I would need a better mother board.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Ideally I would like to add a graphics card and sound card along with a capture card. I already guessed I would need a better mother board.



You'll need more than just a new motherboard... CPU, RAM, probably PSU, probably HDD, and then the other stuff you've already mentioned. You're pretty much at a full new build.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Eesh. At an estimated price, do you have a guess on how much that could come out to be?


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Eesh. At an estimated price, do you have a guess on how much that could come out to be?



It depends, typically a person has a budget in mind and builds accordingly. Given that this isn't what you even had on the radar, I imagine you'll need to figure out what you have to work with, if that's the route your gonna go.


----------



## Intel_man

Yea, what @Laquer Head said.

What are you trying to achieve with your computer?


----------



## SteampunkFiend

I'm basically looking for improved graphics for gaming, I may need a sound card but that's to be determined and I also need a capture card to record gameplay for a "let's play" channel.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

On top of that, improved performance would be something nice. Not that my computer runs slow, but it could be a bit quicker.


----------



## johnb35

Give us a budget and we'll help you as much as possible.  You will need a new computer and would recommend building one if you can instead of buying one of the shelf.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Eesh. I don't have that much money at the moment. I'll have $140 by the end of this month. I just wanted to make adjusments to at the least accommodate a graphics card.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Eesh. I don't have that much money at the moment. I'll have $140 by the end of this month. I just wanted to make adjusments to at the least accommodate a graphics card.



$140 is not nearly enough unfortunately and I advise you to save it and not spend any amount of money on the current machine.

Unfortunately that motherboard literally has nothing to it. You can't upgrade or connect anything cause the board simply doesn't have the physical features.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Ok cool. Thats the advice I needed. Is there anything else I should know to make an informed decision when I have much more money.


----------



## Intel_man

I'd look to save like $600-700. That'll be a good budget to get you started with what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Ok cool. Thats the advice I needed. Is there anything else I should know to make an informed decision when I have much more money.



When you have the money set aside, (realistically, $1000.00 minimum) to build the type of machine you want, with the components you've talked about. Come back and we can advise you on a complete build to suit your needs.

In this case, it just boils down to you needing a significantly larger budget.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Ok. That sounds awesome. Thanks a lot guys, because this has been an extreme help. It also means a lot to come here and get help. I look forward to returning with a bigger wallet to improve my computer.


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> When you have the money set aside, (realistically, $1000.00 minimum) to build the type of machine you want, with the components you've talked about. Come back and we can advise you on a complete build to suit your needs.
> 
> In this case, it just boils down to you needing a significantly larger budget.



1K is definitely not the minimum. My tower is definitely less than that and I game at 1440p comfortably. @Intel_man has a better budget idea in my eyes, at least assuming you're using USD.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> 1K is definitely not the minimum. My tower is definitely less than that and I game at 1440p comfortably. @Intel_man has a better budget idea in my eyes, at least assuming you're using USD.



Oh I'm sorry Mr. American, I forgot I'm suppose to convert everything to the almighty American dollar...

$1000CAD = $750USD

I hate you all so much, especially @Darren and especially @Intel_man

</rant>

EDIT: And to be fair, we are talking about a real build, not an AMD disaster build


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Oh I'm sorry Mr. American, I forgot I'm suppose to convert everything to the almighty American dollar...
> 
> $1000CAD = $750USD
> 
> I hate you all so much, especially @Darren and especially @Intel_man
> 
> </rant>
> 
> EDIT: And to be fair, we are talking about a real build, not an AMD disaster build


Bite me. My point stands, especially since I game just fine at 1440p regardless of your brand elitism.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Bite me. My point stands, especially since I game just fine at 1440p regardless of your brand elitism.



You can take your 1440p and kiss my.... 

All hail our Intel overlords


----------



## Laquer Head

Earlier this evening.... 



Darren said:


> AMD sucks right now, if you want an upgrade go Intel...."


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> My point stands, especially since I game just fine at 1440p regardless of your brand elitism.


Deep down... you know you want a GTX 1080. You just want it.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Deep down... you know you want a GTX 1080. You just want it.


This is irrelevant.



Laquer Head said:


> Earlier this evening....



Way to miss quote me. Different thread, different question. What I'm talking about here is strictly budget. And you can get a fine INTEL based PC for 6-750. Jesus you guys need to leave this alone sometimes.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> This is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to miss quote me. Different thread, different question. What I'm talking about here is strictly budget. And you can get a fine INTEL based PC for 6-750. Jesus you guys need to leave this alone sometimes.



I didn't misquote you, I cut, pasted, and heavily edited what you wrote in an unrelated thread to suit my position in this one...



Intel_man said:


> Deep down... you know you want a GTX 1080. You just want it.



This man speaks the truth!!

#TEAMGREEN #oneofus #gtx1080


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> I didn't misquote you, I cut, pasted, and heavily edited what you wrote in an unrelated thread to suit my position in this one...


K. Further irrelevant BS in this thread will be deleted. Tired of you derailing threads for the sake of a laugh.


----------



## beers

Edit: I believe that was a notebook geared Apu that is bga soldered on, so you can't really upgrade anything without replacing everything.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Damn. the shit storm was real...


----------



## SteampunkFiend

@Darren You mentioned USD. Could you explain that? You might have noticed I am uneducated in this field.


----------



## Darren

SteampunkFiend said:


> @Darren You mentioned USD. Could you explain that? You might have noticed I am uneducated in this field.


United States Dollars


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Well I'm a fecking idiot.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> Well I'm a fecking idiot.



Chance to partially redeem yourself by telling us your not American.....


----------



## SteampunkFiend

I hardly ever redeem myself. I'll take the fall because I am a definite American. Just don't use the abreviation USD very commonly.


----------



## Laquer Head

SteampunkFiend said:


> I hardly ever redeem myself. I'll take the fall because I am a definite American. Just don't use the abreviation USD very commonly.



For what its worth, it's not like we use CAD here commonly.. just helps on a forum so we know what parts and such to recommend people in their home currency.


----------



## Darren

SteampunkFiend said:


> I hardly ever redeem myself. I'll take the fall because I am a definite American. Just don't use the abreviation USD very commonly.


I had my suspicions.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

Not to mention I hardly ever visit a forum page.


----------



## Geoff

I didn't see this posted earlier, but even if you had a PCI slot, no PCI video card would make for usable gaming by any standards in the last decade.  PCI video cards became near obsolete in the late 90's.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> I didn't see this posted earlier, but even if you had a PCI slot, no PCI video card would make for usable gaming by any standards in the last decade.  PCI video cards became near obsolete in the late 90's.


This is a very relevant point it seems the rest of us have missed.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

. . . Well f***. Do you know what I would need then?


----------



## Darren

SteampunkFiend said:


> . . . Well f***. Do you know what I would need then?


A new computer. You're outright wasting money trying to revitalize this. Any remotely decent video card  needs a PCI-E slot.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> I had my suspicions.



You've been suspicious all week, busting peoples asses


SteampunkFiend said:


> . . . Well f***. Do you know what I would need then?



You need a new computer, no real way around it. You can't do things to a machine that doesn't have the capability.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

True.... true.... So true....


----------



## SteampunkFiend

I have a perfectly good hard drive and disc drive, do you think I could use those if I was to make a new computer?


----------



## SteampunkFiend

So I just took a look at my processor.... It looks like the whole top of the processor came up with the heat sink.


----------



## beers

SteampunkFiend said:


> It looks like the whole top of the processor came up with the heat sink.


whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## johnb35

SteampunkFiend said:


> It looks like the whole top of the processor came up with the heat sink.


You have most likely damaged either the cpu or cpu socket or both.  Thats why you need to wiggle the heatsink side to side to release it from the cpu before pulling up on it.


----------



## Intel_man

Lol he delidded his processor.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> You have most likely damaged either the cpu or cpu socket or both.  Thats why you need to wiggle the heatsink side to side to release it from the cpu before pulling up on it.


Also keep in mind some of them are soldered on.


----------



## SteampunkFiend

beers said:


> whyyyyyyyyy


You know... I'm just going to leave... *Shows self out.*


----------



## Laquer Head

This thread is awesome!!


----------

